# Đánh giá nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear có tốt cho bé không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (29/8/20)

*Review chi tiết đầy đủ nồi nấu cháo Bear*


Nối nấu cháo Bear kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn xinh xắn, tích hợp phổ biến công dụng trong 1 sản phẩm. Nồi được làm từ những chất liệu giữ nhiệt rẻ và an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé yêu.





*Đặc điểm của nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear*

Nhỏ xinh mà cực kỳ rộng rãi võ

Với loại nồi 0,8L BEAR trong tay - mẹ có thể làm cho được các gì????

Hầm cháo ăn dặm nhừ ngon cho con

Ninh xương - hầm giết mổ mềm ngon thiết đã Cả nhà

Nấu chè giải nhiệt ngày nắng nóng

Bác bỏ yến bổ dưỡng cho Anh chị

Nấu canh, hầm nấu các món một bí quyết sáng tạo khác theo ý của mẹ

*Chỉ dẫn phương pháp dùng nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear*





Nồi Bear sở hữu 3 chế độ là hầm nhanh, hầm chậm và tự động cho mẹ dễ dàng lựa chọn để phù hợp sở hữu công đoạn chế biến các chiếc đồ ăn.

Kiểu dáng xinh xắn đáng yêu, nhẹ nhàng rất dễ tiêu dùng nồi Bear và chuyên chở đi theo khắp mọi nơi

Trên màn hình điều chỉnh có chỉ dẫn những chế độ: Nấu, hầm, cháo, tổ yến, súp, và giữ nhiệt (Hình ảnh minh họa bên dưới mình đã được dịch ra do chữ viết Đài Loan nên bạn khó đọc)

Mẹ chỉ cần đổ gạo hoặc thức ăn vào nồi, bật lên và chọn các chế độ đã được set up trên màn hình. Sau đúng thời gian định lượng cụ thể thì đã sở hữu những bữa ăn thật ngon cho trẻ em

Tuy nhiên, lúc muốn kết hợp hâm, hấp thức ăn thì chỉ cần bỏ xửng hấp lên trên và đậy nắp lại nữa là xong. Thao tác đơn thuần, nhanh chóng và rất một thể lợi️

Dù mẹ chăm con nhỏ hay con đã lớn khôn, thì 1 dòng *nồi hầm BEAR* sở hữu sẵn trong nhà luôn luôn hữu ích.

Website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

